# 21 Years of Marriage....????Over not over???



## Kimkins (2 mo ago)

I was always told not to share a man, dont let nobody abuse you and dont be second to no women in your marriage.Lord knows im obeying the rules ....After 21 years found out he might have a child and has been cheating 14 of those years. Feels like I been Sleep! Lord show me the way threw this storm im a strong attractive smart Women.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Then follow the advise you were given. Don't share, don't allow abuse, don't 
Be second. If for sure he's cheating, leave his sorry excuse for a man.

Follow the Lord and he'll lead you through the valley you're going through.
It will take time, but it will happen.


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

Yes...divorce immediately. Don't be plan B


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Definitely stick to your own advise. There is nothing more awful than to learn that a spouse has cheated on you. My advise is contact an attorney and move your life forward.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

Of course it's over. he's cheating & lying. If you stay you would be breaking your rules against sharing & against being disrespected. Breaking the marital vows by cheating & syphoning off funds for this other child is the height of emotional abuse.


----------



## Kimkins (2 mo ago)

jorgegene said:


> Then follow the advise you were given. Don't share, don't allow abuse, don't
> Be second. If for sure he's cheating, leave his sorry excuse for a man.
> 
> Follow the Lord and he'll lead you through the valley you're going through.
> It will take time, but it will happen.


Thank you for your wise words very uplifting!


----------



## Kimkins (2 mo ago)

Jimi007 said:


> Yes...divorce immediately. Don't be plan B





D0nnivain said:


> Of course it's over. he's cheating & lying. If you stay you would be breaking your rules against sharing & against being disrespected. Breaking the marital vows by cheating & syphoning off funds for this other child is the height of emotional abuse.


Feels like it....! Thanks


----------

